# Last saturday's wedding A+G, C&C



## dzfoto (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi, 

These are some of my last wedding shots done in Lithuania. Had a very sunny day without any cloud... but a nice couple... 

Any comments or critiques are welcome.
The full photo set (105 photos) at my website: Ausra ir Gytis | www.dz-foto.lt

Please view at full resolution

1.






2.





3.





4.





6.





7.





8.





9.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.





19.





20.





21.





22.





23.





24.





25.





26.





27.





28.





29.





30.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 8, 2011)

Some beautiful photo's there.  I'm a fan of 29.  Were these light artificially??


Regards,
Jake


----------



## tirediron (Jun 9, 2011)

I never miss one of your posts.  Outstanding as always! :thumbup:


----------



## Drake (Jun 9, 2011)

Some of the best wedding shots I've ever seen. Very inspiring, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow!  Do you mind sharing what lens you used in pic #4?


----------



## camz (Jun 9, 2011)

Enjoyed these alot Donatas.  So did you have the mini trash the dress session during the actually wedding day?


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 10, 2011)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## shortpants (Jun 10, 2011)

Lurking where I don't belong but wanted to say your photos are truly gorgeous and inspirational.


----------



## Cedar (Jun 10, 2011)

Bravo! Incredible!


----------



## rub (Jun 10, 2011)

19 and 25 are my favorites.  But I had to come ack and look at the set about 40 times to decide.  Great work, as always.


----------



## twocolor (Jun 12, 2011)

LOVE!  My faves are the set at the water, stunning!


----------



## PhotoTish (Jun 12, 2011)

Great photos :thumbup:


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 12, 2011)

Inspirational as always Donatas. It seems a bit different from your other sets. Can't quite put my finger on it. Outstanding as usual but something seems a bit different.


----------



## dzfoto (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for comments everyone!

camz, lol , no. It was very hot day and till the evening part the dress was dry and clean.

d-b-j, all the lighting is natural only.

mwcfarms, yes its a bit different, because of more wide angle shoots


----------



## camz (Jun 13, 2011)

dzfoto said:


> camz, lol , no. It was very hot day and till the evening part the dress was dry and clean.



Reason why I asked was we had a trash the dress a few times during the wedding days that end early.  Beats having to comeback again.


----------



## Hardrock (Jun 14, 2011)

29 and 30 are outrstanding! Great job.


----------



## Aerr (Aug 18, 2011)

These are beautiful! I like all the motion in the outdoor shots. Was the couple really great at posing or did you direct them? They look really nice in 19, 20, 22, 23, 29.


----------



## joealcantar (Aug 18, 2011)

Beautiful job, very nicely done.  Know they will be happy.
-
Shoot well and thanks for sharing, Joe


----------



## bennielou (Aug 19, 2011)

These are absolutely stunning!!!!  I love every single one of them.


----------



## Forkie (Aug 19, 2011)

Was the groom wearing an aluminium foil suit?!!    I love #2 and #23.


----------



## kwik (Aug 21, 2011)

Beauty set of shots!    Impressive.


----------



## RamsayLanier (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow, these are very inspiring, especially because it looks like they were having so much fun.  The water shots were my favorite.


----------



## randy! (Aug 23, 2011)

VERY NICE


----------



## Stanza (Sep 9, 2011)

Very beautiful pictures, awesome work!!!


----------

